# Target dc AZ



## Mjsa (Oct 5, 2020)

Does anyone know if they're doing drug tests in AZ at the target DC. I got an orientation thursday


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 5, 2020)

No. Due to convid. Be ready for hard work & long hours.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 6, 2020)

Due to covid I think they discontinued drug tests and face to face interviews.  From what I'm hearing from new hires;  you just put info online and Target grabs everyone and throws them against a wall to see who sticks.  Never a better time than now.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 7, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> Due to covid I think they discontinued drug tests and face to face interviews.  From what I'm hearing from new hires;  you just put info online and Target grabs everyone and throws them against a wall to see who sticks.  Never a better time than now.




They started this right before covid.  No interviews just a drug test and orientation.  You still get drug tested if you cause an accident at work though.


----------



## Mjsa (Oct 7, 2020)

thanks for all the responses


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 13, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> They started this right before covid.  No interviews just a drug test and orientation.  You still get drug tested if you cause an accident at work though.


I believe you'll be urine tested if the accident causes more than $200.00 in damages.


----------



## Luck (Oct 14, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> I believe you'll be urine tested if the accident causes more than $200.00 in damages.


It isn't a urine test. Its an oral swab.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 14, 2020)

I have family at the Ace Hardware DC in Prescott just in case.


----------



## Mjsa (Oct 14, 2020)

So I’m only tested if there’s an accident no test to start?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 14, 2020)

Mjsa said:


> So I’m only tested if there’s an accident no test to start?


Yes.


----------



## Hal (Oct 14, 2020)

Mjsa said:


> Does anyone know if they're doing drug tests in AZ at the target DC. I got an orientation thursday


For the record I would also recommend NOT saying what DC you are applying too. Leave it a bit more vague.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 15, 2020)

Hal said:


> For the record I would also recommend NOT saying what DC you are applying too. Leave it a bit more vague.


Technically there are two in az, aren’t  there?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 16, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Technically there are two in az, aren’t  there?


Yeah, there’s Phoenix (RDC) and Tucson (.com), both of which probably started drug testing yesterday.. 🤣


----------



## Luck (Oct 19, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> Yeah, there’s Phoenix (RDC) and Tucson (.com), both of which probably started drug testing yesterday.. 🤣


I'm on Covid leave, something big happen??


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 19, 2020)

Luck said:


> I'm on Covid leave, something big happen??


No, just being a smartass cuz that was their orientation day.


----------

